# Leesville Muskies



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got 3 muskies in the past 3 days fishing for saugeye. A 37'' a 38'' and one in the mid to upper 40s...Never really targeted them but they seem to of found my baits. 11 to 15 fow. on harness's did not get a picture of the big one that was in the mid to upper 40s simply because it was too big for the net i have and i wasnt about to bring that giant in the boat..to risk him not making it. and trashing my boat up. it was night and day compared to the 37 and 38.. Released him along the boat next to the 40'' sticker tape measure i have and he was well past that. A true giant.. very fun to catch on light line and rods. chased em around with the trolling motor to ease on my tackle.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet they surprised you, wish some musky would jump on my lures...


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice fish Freak! Don't know about Musky but I'm hearing Walleye up here!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I hear it as well.. You'll see me in the next week or so..Now that our club is done for the yr. Ill be spending a lot of time up there as you already know. Bring on the cold temps and ICE!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

catch any saugeys? heading up there turs=sun and will be targeting both. Great post


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Way to go Adam! I haven't been to Leesville in a while, been thinking about going down before I really get into bow hunting for the year.


----------

